# Edge 1-6-20



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

Beautiful day on the water today!!!! Ended up being very eventful to say the least...

To start off the morning, went to go check my pinfish traps out and got there to see that the one person that saw me putting my traps out the day before had went over there and opened all my doors and poured out my bait... what a POS. Took a picture of his plate just in case he stole them. He was the only one that would have known where they were. Worst part about it. On the military base. Can’t trust anybody.

Had been getting lucky the last few weeks on catching bait below the destin bridge, but nothing today. So went out to the bridge rubble to catch a decent bit of ruby red lips to go out with.

After the hour long boat ride put the trolling motor down and started fishing. Didn’t put down a pole from 10-3 non stop action.

I caught the most beautiful hogfish I had ever seen. Can’t find another picture with a hogfish of that color. 20,000 20+ inch red snapper, 50,000 triggerfish. Vermillion hit and miss. Grouper consistent but the big ones kept getting sharked halfway up. Got a couple up to the boat but out of season or too small. Had a blast until the last bite. Went out to the deeper waters and dropped once and pulled up a little shark. Shoulda just cut the line and called it a day....
Holding my chicken rig, shark jumps, I drop the line and the second hook goes straight through my thumb. Just about all the way. Didn’t have anything hard enough to cut the hook so had to go into the ER when I got back for them to cut it out. Don’t even get me started with these dudes that were trying to cut this hook out 😡😡.

Either way great day, made it home and praise God!!!

Don’t have a ton of pics since I was solo today!!!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for writing up the report. It looks like you had some fun fishing up until the shark hook! Since my own hardhead fin fun episode last year I carry a brand new pair of sidecutters in my dashboard.

Sounds like the red snappers were really hungry out there!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a busy day offshore.

Here's a tip for all that go offshore fishing: Go to Harbor Freight and buy small bolt cutters, spray with WD40, vacuum seal them and put them on the boat and hope you never need them.

Side cutters, *****, lineman's pliers are iffy, especially on heavy gauge hooks.


----------



## Flightpipe (Mar 15, 2017)

Its a spotfin hogfish.
https://sta.uwi.edu/fst/lifescience...ges/Bodianus pulchellus - Spotfin Hogfish.pdf


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

Flightpipe said:


> Its a spotfin hogfish.
> https://sta.uwi.edu/fst/lifescience...ges/Bodianus pulchellus - Spotfin Hogfish.pdf


That’s awesome!!! I wonder if they are legal to keep or anything? Would be an awesome salt water aquarium fish.


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

Bodupp said:


> Sounds like a busy day offshore.
> 
> Here's a tip for all that go offshore fishing: Go to Harbor Freight and buy small bolt cutters, spray with WD40, vacuum seal them and put them on the boat and hope you never need them.
> 
> Side cutters, *****, lineman's pliers are iffy, especially on heavy gauge hooks.


Yeah the ER tried use crappy dikes to cut it and almost ripped it out my hand twice. It took me al my might not to cuss them out.... finally they found an electric ring cutter that worked no problem. Wish they would have just numbed it and got it out.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Hurts just looking at it


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice report & welcome to the club.

Although fishing alone adds another dimension to hook removal, having a pair of Knipex 7101200 8-Inch Lever Action Mini-Bolt Cutter (Amazon $39) on board can greatly cut your ER time in half, so you just need antibiotics.

Got mine buried into the meat of the wrist and pushed it thru until it could be cut. The hardest part was getting the skin to open far enough to get the barb thru. Now I carry disposable scalpels and some injectable lidocaine to assist in the process if needed. Plenty of betadine and celox powder as well.

Stay safe & tight lines!


----------



## JLFishing2214 (Mar 14, 2018)

So after doing my research on the spotfin hogfish that I caught I found out that the record for spotfin hogfish was 11 inches broke in 2015. Well it’s unofficial obviously, but when I measured it was 12.5 inches at the fork 😭😭😭. I had a record fish and didn’t even know or even take a picture of the ruler. What a day...


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

I'll give you credit for the world record!!! Nice job, crazy day! 





JLFishing2214 said:


> So after doing my research on the spotfin hogfish that I caught I found out that the record for spotfin hogfish was 11 inches broke in 2015. Well it’s unofficial obviously, but when I measured it was 12.5 inches at the fork 😭😭😭. I had a record fish and didn’t even know or even take a picture of the ruler. What a day...


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Can't believe someone did that to your bait trap. Were you still getting decent numbers of bait. I found a spot over by postal point that I throw my 
trap in and pick it up on the way out. The bait is small though. I like the ramp over there better too.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Some folks don't have any purpose in life except to irritate others. I gave up on a bait trap.


----------



## DogBuddy (Jan 14, 2020)

*ouch1*

Push it through, cut of the hook at the bard, then back it out. Treat the wound.


----------



## MacWilliams (Oct 25, 2016)

I have also given up on bait traps at least for a while. I've had 2 sets stolen now from different locations. Might look at throwing it at a buddies dock and hope for the best if i make more..


----------

